# How to tell a reputable Research Chemical company from the fakes



## CEM Store (Jan 23, 2012)

Dear Loyal CEM Customers,

It seems everyday we see a new 'flash in the pan' research chemical company jumping up on the boards offering what you think is a legitimate product with a nice label and a guarantee. Anyone can put a piece of shit in a box, slap a label on it, and send it on its way. It seems lately that is what more and more people within the industry are experiencing from these types of "companies". To this, I can only say: Don't be fooled by these bath tub operations. Not only are they robbing you of your money, but they could potentially be robbing you of your hard-earned research gains, or worse, your lab-rat's health. 

Several tell-tell signs exist to know whether or not you are dealing with a reputable research chemical company. Each week, in the CEM Newsletter, we will be highlighting each of these tell-tell signs and offering specific information on what you as a customer should look for and how you can protect your research gains, your rat's health, and your wallet. Don't miss this week's CEM Newsletter. If you are not subscribed, please click the below link to register at the site. Doing so will add you to the subscription list. 

Please click here to register for the CEM Newsletter:

https://www.cemproducts.com/custome...+MB&utm_medium=CEM+-+MB&utm_campaign=CEM+-+MB

Thanks to all our loyal customers. If you missed the 30% off weekend sale, no worries, the store is discounted to 15% off from now through the end of the month. We may even have another "Hour Sale" before then if you're lucky. 

Yours,

CEM


----------

